

Forget microdonations, adopt a line of code - jlees
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/miro_wins_most_adorable_revenue_model_with_adopt-a.php

======
gojomo
"I'm sorry, but your line of code was ugly and inefficient, so it was killed
in the last merciless refactoring."

